# Liquidex experation



## bigrig (Mar 10, 2014)

I have RUI's Liquidex "liquid arimidex". I used this during my cycle almost 2 years ago and I still have quite a bit left. Is it still good? Or should I junk it?


----------



## shenky (Mar 10, 2014)

bigrig said:


> I have RUI's Liquidex "liquid arimidex". I used this during my cycle almost 2 years ago and I still have quite a bit left. Is it still good? Or should I junk it?



I have this same question, however mine is unopened and has been on the shelf for 8 months.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

If you want to try it then use it and get bloods.


----------



## Radical1 (Mar 10, 2014)

What Doc said.... 

But its probably good. Ive used some rather old research chemicals before that were stored in horrible conditions and they still seemed to work just fine.


----------

